# My Latest Accutron Arrival



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Here is my latest purchase with a 2182f movement. Looks even better in the flesh.

Jon


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Now that is different


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Now that is one cracking looking Accutron. Well done you on purchasing it. Is it working well and is it NOS?

Regards

David


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

DJH584 said:


> Now that is one cracking looking Accutron. Well done you on purchasing it. Is it working well and is it NOS?
> 
> Regards
> 
> David


No not NOS but pretty close to it, recently serviced so working very well indeed.

Service wasn't carried out by Silverhawk but will be looked after by him in the future, as I have had superb work done by him in the past.

Jon


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I own a few Accutrons but I've never seen one like that before.

I'm having trouble reading the date on the back.

Looks like M1,which dates it as 1961.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

luddite said:


> I own a few Accutrons but I've never seen one like that before.
> 
> I'm having trouble reading the date on the back.
> 
> Looks like M1,which dates it as 1961.


Nope its 1971


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Anytime an Accutron case evokes the shape of a tuning fork, it's a little special -- nice watch!


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That is very nice. Loving the dial colour. Nice find. Enjoy.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Anytime an Accutron case evokes the shape of a tuning fork, it's a little special -- nice watch!


I agree wholeheartedly...:


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

Very sweet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I knew this looked familiar. A Ricoh with an automatic movement that I found in one of my watch boxes that got buried...:


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

My uncle had one as a kid and I loved the sound it made, still can hear it today?

Wayne


----------

